# Suggestions on film canister placement



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I have provided my R. uakarii many natural egg deposition sites, and I want to try to encourage them to deposit in film canisters more often, as the success rate of the natural deposition is probably 25-50%.

Any suggestions based on the attached photo? They normally deposit in a brom axil currently.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I've had mixed success when using canisters in tanks with bromeliads. My summersi love the canisters and rarely deposit in the broms. My imitators rarely use the canisters and almost always use the broms.

Try placing them somewhere that they get natural misting from your nozzles as a start - after that, I would place them in multiple areas and just see where they gravitate to and explore.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

SpaceMan said:


> success rate of the natural deposition is probably 25-50%.


I'm not sure what 'success rate' means in this context. The rate of you getting the tads out of the broms?


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Success rate being the combined outcome of eggs that were deposit developing and hatching and tads being transported and recovered.

Sometimes they'll deposit tads in film canisters, but broms still seem to be preferred. So I end up having to go around at night, finding them, and extracting them with a pipette.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks, makes sense.

I've had good luck getting retics to deposit in canisters, then removing and raising them (morphing out the tads is a different story...), and I've been holding sirensis, imis, and vanzos that i intend to sell with only canisters for deposit sites and that has been working great for me (and I assume for the frogs). In these situations I don't provide broms at all, and none of those species seem to mind (just my experience, I may simply be lucky).


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Socratic Monologue said:


> In these situations I don't provide broms at all, and none of those species seem to mind (just my experience, I may simply be lucky).


I had the same experience. I pulled broms and stopped placing them in my ranitomeya tanks when my focus was on breeding. They all used them without issue. I did find that they seemed to prefer the canisters in the lower half to 2/3rds of the tank. 

I currently have canisters in my variabilis tank (mostly scattered in the leaf litter) with lots of broms and they use every one of them. I also have canisters in with my benedicta enclosure (at varying heights) and it doesn't look like they're using them at all. So I'd say a mixed bag when broms are present.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

It's just hard for me to imagine these tanks without broms right now. Mostly because I just don't have the right foliage plants in there, which I could change with time. 

I did notice that when I went to place a few more film canisters today, that one of the ones (top left in the photo) actually had 3 eggs in it, so it seems they're using them in addition to the broms.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

SpaceMan said:


> It's just hard for me to imagine these tanks without broms right now. Mostly because I just don't have the right foliage plants in there, which I could change with time.
> 
> I did notice that when I went to place a few more film canisters today, that one of the ones (top left in the photo) actually had 3 eggs in it, so it seems they're using them in addition to the broms.


If you can't or don't want to remove broms then I'd just go through and try to collect any eggs you find. You'll quickly have tons of tads to raise and you can leave them the broms to raise any eggs you don't collect or don't find.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Guess it's not really a problem after all. I checked another one of the film canisters yesterday, and it also had a clutch of eggs. There were also eggs deposited on a nearby axil, so I think they're using both sites, and I'm leaving the eggs deposited on axils to encourage parental behaviors, and pulling the ones in cannisters. 

Hopefully they don't learn not to place them in the cannisters...


----------

